
Ask HN: Which language for fast prototyping of hobby projects? - throwaway13000
Tldr: What is the 2019 equivalent of visual Basic?<p>I have a bunch of side project ideas, (mostly one off. Mobile apps&#x2F;webapps for my kids). I don&#x27;t plan any kind of QA on these apps&#x2F;websites. Just some quick and dirty stuff for personal use.<p>What programming language do you recommend? I read here multiple times that visual basic was good for these projects. How is the 2019 equivalent of it?<p>For what its worth, I am proficient in Java and Python. but these languages would not work unless I get all syntax correct or unless I import al libraries correctly etc. I am looking something that can closely mimic my thoughts at the cost of efficiency or maintainability.
======
duiker101
I agree with "whatever you already know". Other than that, personally, the
fastest way from idea to prod of a web app is python with django.

------
yami
Just use what you're already proficient in.

